# Teaching > General Teaching >  What is a college dorm?

## tuboludo

What do you call the place (the building) where the students live together and have their own rooms. A college? A college dorm? The students hall?

Please help?!

----------


## Lokasenna

I think it depends on the university. Where I did my undergraduate degree, they were 'Halls of Residence', or more often just 'Halls'. Where I am now, they're 'Colleges'.

----------


## ElsieMcHenry

In many colleges they were called as dormitory or dorm. Now it is called as Hall of Residence or Hall.

----------


## tuboludo

> In many colleges they were called as dormitory or dorm. Now it is called as Hall of Residence or Hall.


Thanks  :Yesnod:

----------


## Jackson Richardson

At my school the dormitory was the room where the boarders slept with rows of beds like a hospital ward.

The word dormitory comes from the word for sleep, which in Latin was dormire, in other words a bedroom.

The answer to the initial question would depend on the institution. In Oxford and Cambridge colleges those undergraduates not living out in lodgings would have their rooms in the college buildings and not originally separate quarters.

----------


## MaryLee

dorm/dormitory/hall of residence - use whatever you like..and you can also say 'live on campus' (though campus means 'an area of land containing all the main buildings of a university' not 'a place where students live')

----------


## tuboludo

Thanks Mary

----------

